# White Stringy Poop



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Does white stringy poo (almost corkscrew looking & opaque) always mean parasites or infection? Does a healthy fish ever have this type of poo??


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

It doesn't always mean parasites or bacterial infection, it could also be constipation. I would try feeding some peas or daphnia first to see if it remedies the problem. What sort of fish is it, and what is your feeding routine?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

It's a bolivian ram. I've got four and this is the second time in two weeks that I've seen this type of poop come from this particular ram. 

They are fed twice a day (Hikari sinking wafers & pellets, cichlid formula granules) and twice a week I feed a frozen food. Sometimes it's bloodworms, beefheart, brine shrimp, etc. I mix it up so they aren't getting the same foods each week.

I make it a habit to not overfeed. This particular ram is the shy one in the group so I know she isn't overeating since I watch them eat until all the food is gone. I'm not sure how I'd get this one particular fish to eat a pea without everyone else in the tank (loaches & barbs) getting to it before she did.

I'm not sure what to do or if I should be concerned??


----------



## qpc68 (Jul 14, 2008)

If it's just constipation it will pass. You may consider skipping a feeding or two to let it clear out. Chances are it may be more than one fish with this problem you just haven't witnessed it.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I do hope it's nothing more than constipation.


----------

